# Questions about potassium metabisulfite



## beachbum1975 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry in advance if these questions have been asked already... The search feature on this forum ignored all my requests because they were too vague and I feel like I've been bugging Steve (lasersteve) too much the past couple days!

I learned that potassium metabisulfite can be used in place of sodium metabisulfite to to precipitate my auric chloride... There's a brewing supply company right around the corner from my job, but I wanted feedback before making the trip and purchasing the following:
http://www.listermann.com/Store/Details.asp?ID=243





I would crush the tablets, then dilute in water.

Will this brewer's grade potassium metabisulfite perform well? Has anyone in this community used it?

And, does anyone know the shelf life on sodium or potassium metabisulfite? I'm concerned I will use 5 tables and the rest will go to waste if I don't precipitate for a few months to a year (even though it is only $2.95 per bottle!)...

Thanks in advance!

Shane


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 11, 2009)

They should carry sodium metabisulfite in powder form.
I got mine from a brewery/wine supply shop for under
$20 for 5lbs. They should sell smaller amounts but the
larger size works out cheaper. I think the tablets would 
be harder to use and the powder would be easier and 
cheaper. Jim


----------



## beachbum1975 (Nov 11, 2009)

jimdoc said:


> They should carry sodium metabisulfite in powder form.
> I got mine from a brewery/wine supply shop for under
> $20 for 5lbs. They should sell smaller amounts but the
> larger size works out cheaper. I think the tablets would
> ...



Thank you for your reply, Jim. I'll have to call them and see if they have it in powder form.

Is there a shelf life on SMB though? I'm concerned about buying a 5 lb bag and only using a few ounces now. If it sits for a year in a zipped locked bag in my basement, will it last?

Shane


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 11, 2009)

Shane,
They should sell smaller bags. It may be a few dollars for 
100 grams, just to try it out. They had to order the 5lb 
bag for me, but they had smaller bags in stock. 
Jim


----------



## beachbum1975 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I just got back from my store and they had a 1 pound, powdered bag of sodium metabisulfite for $5.27 after tax.

I'm gonna play around with it soon and see how it goes!

Thanks everyone,

Shane


----------

